# What makes your life easier in the pits?



## gregw (Apr 2, 2006)

Since I'm planning on doing some traveling this season and no longer have a truck I've been looking for portable pit tables that will fit in my car. Then I started thinking, what else makes lugging your gear around easier or even setting up and being organized once you get there?

I've seen threads on pit boxes and the like, just wondering if anyone else has stumbled across any other "why didn't I think of that" solutions.


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

My 19 year old son.

He hustles the stuff in and out and corner marshalls and I wrench his car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richie95 (Dec 5, 2009)

First off...folding tables can be bought at your local WalMart for about $40

I have 4 things I use that fit in my 95 Honda Civic with no problem. First box I have is a big plastic box I've had for about 10 years. It holds:

Starter box
Gallon of fuel
Cleaners(simple green, brake clean, ect.....)
And all of my boxes for parts, gears, motors, batteries, ect.....

2nd box is a ReVtech Pit Bag with 3 compartments
Tires in RC Speedshop Tire Tubes
Power Supply
Chargers
Rags 
Large hand tools

3rd is a Plano Tackle box from a long time ago. The style is still made but its a little different now. It holds all my wrenches and smaller hand tools in the drawers. I keep my dremel, soldering iron, servo tape, calipers and scales in the top

And lastly I have a JConepts Car Hauler that I carry 3 cars in. Its a bit of a hassle getting that in the back seat but it sure is nice to have


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

consolidation of all your stuff. if u sit back you can look at stuff you need and dont need, i try to travel with friends alot, say for example if u are running nitro have one person bring a bump box and leave the other one at home, simple things like that. folding tables and chairs are a must haha...


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

my brother and i bought a 6x12 trailer. made things so much easier. lol. have everything at the track that way. the only problem is we need a bigger trailer. between him, my kids, our dad, and a couple of friends that usually go with us, we are out of room again.:lol:


----------

